# Laufrad mit möglichst niedriger Sitzposition?



## dichterDichter (22. April 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe ältere Posts zu Laufrädern gefunden und will irgendwie kein Puky kaufen. Vielleicht komm ich nicht drumrum aber... ich will nicht. 
Ich schwanke nun zwischen dem Woom1, Cube Cubino 120, dem Kokua Jumper und dem Specialized Hotwalk.
Den Kokua Jumper konnt ich mir schon ansehen. Die niedrigste Sitzposition bei dem Teil sind glaub ich ca. 34cm. Wenn ich so nachmesse bräuchte meine Tochter eine Sitzhöhe zwischen 28 und 30 cm. Wie hoch ist das denn bei den anderen? Beim Specialized sieht es so aus als ob man das wirklich sehr tief machen kann.


----------



## giant_r (22. April 2017)

bei der sitzhoehe geht das strider laufrad, steuerlager aus plastik, aber wirklich sehr leicht und sehr gute geometrie.
mein sohn hat es geliebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dichterDichter (22. April 2017)

das sieht nach der richtigen sitzhöhe aus. Ich überlege die ganze Zeit ob die Fußablage beim specialized gut oder schlecht ist (kind soll sich ja bewegen und nicht schieben lassen) bzw. ob nicht eine Ablage wie hier beim Strider vollkommen ausreicht. Griptape kann ich ja selber draufkleben.


----------



## giant_r (22. April 2017)

die ablage am strider ist wirklich klasse, sobald es etwas berg ab geht stellen die kids die fuesse drauf und das ist super um das gleichgewicht zu trainieren.
qualitativ kommt es  nicht an kokua etc. ran, aber unseres hat damals neu auch nur ca. 80e gekostet und es war das leichteste und das mit der niedrigsten sitzhoehe, dass ich seinerzeit finden konnte. mein sohn ist auch heute noch eher kleiner als der durchschnitt.


----------



## downi (22. April 2017)

Ich habe das Haro 10 Zoll Prewheels für meine Kleine geholt, kostet im Moment 49,99 bei probikeshop und hat eine minimale Sitzhöhe von 31 cm.
https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/laufrad-haro-bikes-prewhellz-10-rosa/102704.html

Ist vielleicht nicht die tollste Quali, für mich hats gereicht, weil ich es gleich gepimpt hatte. Meine Kleine ist auch relativ klein für ihr Alter, und im Moment ist der Sattel auf 33 cm Sitzhöhe und sie lernt nun das Lenken und die Füße "hoch machen" bei etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit.

Für den Preis aber eine gute Möglichkeit seine eigenen Vorstellungen günstig umzusetzen. 

Vorher-Nachher








Aber selbst wenn man nix pimpt, für ein fuffi vollkommen ok, der Lack glitzert schön, selbst die Gabel ist metallic.

Edit: Und ja, das mit dem Puky kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Die Dinger reizen mich, trotz manch wollwollenden Meinungen, überhaupt nicht. Nicht mal auf dem Flohmarkt für ein 20er.


----------



## dichterDichter (22. April 2017)

So, war heute unterwegs und wollte die kleine mal räder ausprobieren lassen. Kinder sind unberechenbar... Nach mehreren Stunden: "willst du ein laufrad?" - "JA" - "dann probier doch mal eins" - "NEIN" bin ich wieder Heim. Immerhin hab ich einen Heln gekauft . 

Nochmal überlegt und hab dann, weil es mich wirklich interessiert, das Woom 1 bestellt. Das Haro sieht gemoddet cool aus. Kannte ich noch nicht. Wenn interesse besteht dann werde ich berichten und mal ein paar Fotos machen. Danke für alle Tips, ich dachte ich werde länger brauchen.


----------



## downi (23. April 2017)

Mit dem Woom wirst du nix falsch machen. Gute Entscheidung


----------



## Kati (23. April 2017)

Die Entscheidung ist zwar schon gefallen, aber ich hätte noch die Daten zum Giant Pre Push 12":
Minimale Sattelhöhe ist 32 cm
Ansonsten Luftbereifung, keine Bremse, keine Fußabstellmöglichkeit. Preis um die 90€.
Gewicht 4.0kg selbst gewogen


----------



## giant_r (23. April 2017)

mit dem woom machst du ausser dem loch im geldbeutel sicher nichts falsch und sicher laesst es sich auch gebraucht noch relativ gut verkaufen, was den anschaffungspreis ja wieder unwichtiger macht. nach den herstellerangaben laesst sich der sattel ja sogar auf ca 26 cm absenken, das waere dann doch echt super.
hoffentlich stimmt das gewicht, denn du musst das ding schleppen, wenn der nachwuchs nicht mehr fahren will.


----------



## KIV (25. April 2017)

Die o.g. Bikes sind mMn um nix besser als Puky, das Stryder (Plastik-Steuersatz) sogar echter Schrott ab Werk. Dann lieber Puky, das kann man auch tunen.

Nach ca. einem halben Jahr kann man auf den Jumper wechseln.
Alternativ kann man den Jumper mit leicht überarbeiteter Sattelaufnahme und Rollator-Rädern auch noch 'tieferlegen'. Die Räder gibt's im Sanitätshaus-Schrott. Auch Altenheime haben idR ganze Keller voll mit alten Rollatoren...


----------



## giant_r (25. April 2017)

na ja, der "schrott ab werk" kostet weniger als die haelfte eines jumpers und haelt bei uns locker 2 kindergenerationen....
und das ohne rollatorrollen dranzuschrauben. denn den sattel kann man wie gesagt richtig niedrig bekommen.
von der geometrie ist das teil auf jedenfall laenger als das andere gezeigte und somit um einiges laufruhiger und gutmuetiger und
um die fuesse hochzunehmen ist es auch um einiges durchdachter als andere.
das du fuer den preis nicht die gleiche qualitaet wie beim jumper verlangen kannst, sollte wohl klar sein.
und beim gewicht ist es auf jedenfall ziemlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

